# 5'x7' garage door



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

If you mean a garage entry door, a double door set works fine. If you mean a roll up door, probably available as a special order.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hendo said:


> Where can I get a 5'x7' garage door.


You'll probably have to make it.


----------

